# New Lens arrived... can't wait for the weekend!  :)



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see some pics.



Thanks! It is getting cold here.. so finding bugs might be difficult.. but we will see. I can always hit the butterfly pavillion!


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

*is officially jealous!*

And darn curious how the OS pans out!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

wow congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Send me $3,000 and I will make the weekend get here "tomorrow". We'll call tomorrow WensSATURDAY, then the next day ThurSUNDAY...


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha lets see some pics! :addpics:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 18, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> Haha lets see some pics! :addpics:



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^that!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Of the lens?


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

Of the lens and from the lens - its macro grab a flash and get some indoor shots


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 18, 2011)

150mm macro....that should be vury neeece!


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

As requested....  pics with lens and of lens!  

Springy DOF





CatsEye





Cats Nose





Camera / Lens Profile





Lens Top Down





OS Controls


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Oct 18, 2011)

Ummmm...  nice box. Where's the lens?

Bah... never mind I didn't scroll down enough.


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

Niiiice 
How's the OS - how loud is it and stuff?


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Overread said:


> Niiiice
> How's the OS - how loud is it and stuff?



To be honest.. I didn't hardly hear a thing when it focused right away. I was in some very dim light shooting the cats.. non-contrasty subjects and all. So it did "hunt" once or twice... Noticeable, but very quiet... not bad at all. The only lenses I have that are quieter are my 70-200 2.8 VRII and my 24-70.

I did take some low speed (40) non-flash shots.. and they look pretty good. I took this standing off hand.... with OS 2 at Shutter Speed of 40, F6.3, ISO 800 in a fairly dim room lit by fluorescent and incandescent light. Left the Exif in it so you can check it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 18, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> wow congrats!



Thanks! I was debating on waiting to see if Nikon would bring out an updated 200.. decided to go for this!



Derrel said:


> Awesome!!!! Send me $3,000 and I will make the weekend get here "tomorrow". We'll call tomorrow WensSATURDAY, then the next day ThurSUNDAY...



What would you do for $3.00 ?  lol!



D-B-J said:


> Haha lets see some pics! :addpics:



hahaha.... Pics it is!



Trever1t said:


> 150mm macro....that should be vury neeece!



Loving it so far... seems nicely sharp.. and focus is good.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Wowwee!


----------

